# What exactly is neglect??



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Definitely sounds like neglect, but you can't prove abuse just because some of them shy away from your hand. One, they don't know you, two, some horses are naturally head shy, and three, if they haven't been handled regularly they're going to be spooky. So no, I don't find their behavior 'suspicious'.

If the living conditions are really as bad as you describe, call AC. There are certain requirements for housing animals properly.


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

Totally agree with Speed Racer. Call animal control or the local authorities (even the police dept.) and file a complaint. Someone has to speak up for these horses!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Here's something to ponder: when a horses hooves get abnormally long, it is painful for the horse. Would that be considered neglect or a form of abuse?


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I always considered most forms of neglect a type of abuse.


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

Saddlebag...yes. This is definitely neglect.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

I would definitely call. I had to call once on a woman that was not giving her mare proper medical treatment for a festering, rotting face. Neglect is abuse.


----------



## gamingirl22 (Aug 1, 2011)

Okay, i think I'll just send in pictures of their living conditions. (They also have bad thrush and are not being treated for it) (The owner also never cleans their stall-it's disgusting) The fact is that this farm is back pretty far away from the road and no one except for me and the owner go down to the barn. I'm scared that if someone from animal control goes over there and looks at the horses and then says it's nothing to worry about or confirms the owner that the horses need help but it isn't serious, the owner will definitely know it was me! But i think i'll send in pics first and see what happens....


----------



## gamingirl22 (Aug 1, 2011)

I've been taking care of these horses for 4 years now and they have really gotten downhill in the past year after I bought my horse from her. I can't stand to see them suffer like this and not be able to do anything. I really hope it all works out.


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

Keep us posted


----------

